# Steelhead jigs



## willfishforfood (Feb 2, 2009)

here is some on the steelhead jigs I tied for this spring.
They are 1/8 oz on size 1 Owner hook


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice Work! =D>


----------



## russ010 (Feb 2, 2009)

once my boat modding craze wears off (like it ever will) I want to start pouring my own lead weights and jigs... I'm pretty sure I can do it cheaper than what I can buy it for


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Feb 2, 2009)

You know how many jigs ive lost this year already!?! its rediculous


----------



## willfishforfood (Feb 3, 2009)

I tend to miss place a few jigs every year. I like to fish them close to the bottom in a rock filled rivers


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 3, 2009)

willfishforfood said:


> I tend to miss place a few jigs every year. I like to fish them close to the bottom in a rock filled rivers




HA! Misplace?

You know where they are - deep down and far out of reach

Somedays I go through a pile of jigs and bullet weights (I like to use them instead of jigs for soft plastic) and other days one is all I need


----------

